# What to expect on tren ace 700mg/week?



## thatguy_A (Jul 7, 2016)

As title says, has anybody run this high amount of tren ace recently and what were your results.

Been passed 5 vials of TM tren ace, cheap from a mate as he's no longer able to use due to medical reasons.

Only ever ran tren enan from 350mg/week up to 600mg/week. Night sweats and anxiety were my only problems.

Currently 220lbs-230lbs , 6'1 and 15% bodyfat. Overestimating the bodyfat as i hold fat in legs,lower back. But have visable top 4 abs when flexed,veins in quads ect.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Honestly, you don't need that much.

You can get very good results on as little as 175mg per week to 350mg per week. Most of my prep I was below 200mg of tren apart from the last few weeks where we pushed up to 350mg. Felt better and looked better.

You will get different opinions here.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Try it and see for yourself, nobody can tell you what to expect as everybody responds to it differently, all we can tell you is how we responded to it. For what it's worth I felt a difference in strength and looked better on 700mg Tren A than I did on 350mg or 525mg.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Just start off at 500mg then slowly up it. No need to go 700 straight away.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Very few can handle the sides that come with a dose like that. I'm 220lbs and 350mg is more than enough for me.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I started at 1ml eod (300mg a week) upped it two weeks ago to 2 ml eod and the results are decent. I was gaining well on 3ml a week but now I'm on 6 I look the best I've looked


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

You guys running any test with it?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

im running 150mg tren e ew with some test and primo.. believe me .. the tren is working just fine. tren ace seems to give me far more sides than e so i go carefully , 50-75mg eod should be good starting point


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

kelvinseal said:


> You guys running any test with it?


 Yes this should just go without saying.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Never tried tren a but I've been upto 1.25g tren e purely for strength and aggression. Eating slot as well to make most of it. BP is fine insomnia awful. Gonna try tren a next year before my SM comp. if you think you can handle it then try it. Some say less is more but depends on goals. It's not a crazy amount so you could and hopefully should be fine


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Prison, broken relationship to name a couple.


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Yes this should just go without saying.


 Was meant to put what amount of test are u using as it seems most on here now use very low test and high tren?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

thatguy_A said:


> As title says, has anybody run this high amount of tren ace recently and what were your results.
> 
> Been passed 5 vials of TM tren ace, cheap from a mate as he's no longer able to use due to medical reasons.
> 
> ...


 To be single. Charged with rape. Veins and improved physique. High Blood pressure.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Expect awesomeness, power and vains all over making you look like a human Google map! I got all the bad sides when test was high , dropped test to half tren then sides dropped off , I reckon I could have gone as high as 1g without bother if test was 500 mg or less .


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Never tried tren a but I've been upto 1.25g tren e purely for strength and aggression. Eating slot as well to make most of it. BP is fine insomnia awful. Gonna try tren a next year before my SM comp. if you think you can handle it then try it. Some say less is more but depends on goals. It's not a crazy amount so you could and hopefully should be fine


 1.2 g of tren??  What else were you ruuning??


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Id keep Test E in at 250mg per week and just add it to one of your weekly jabs.

As others have said, you'll likely find 700mg of A per week a bit excessive but everyone's an individual. Try and see.

I tolerate Tren A very well but you'll likely get increase in BP, vascularity, night sweats, warm all the time, the urge to punish every bit of skirt you see and some dark thoughts best kept to yourself ! :whistling:


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been on 1g Tren-e and 250mg Test-e for a month now and ran Tren-a 700mg before that for like half a year. People really overreact when it comes to Tren. All it did was turn me into a huge jackass towards people I have no respect for (fat people especially and people in the gym just standing around) also you become really angry in traffic and you want to follow everyone home and kill them if they violate a traffic rule at your cost. Tren also makes you immune to fear so you can do things you normally never would.

I actually became much nicer and improved the relationships I have with people I do respect and the relationship with my girlfriend is better then ever.


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

Branchos said:


> I've been on 1g Tren-e and 250mg Test-e for a month now and ran Tren-a 700mg before that for like half a year. People really overreact when it comes to Tren. All it did was turn me into a huge jackass towards people I have no respect for (fat people especially and people in the gym just standing around) also you become really angry in traffic and you want to follow everyone home and kill them if they violate a traffic rule at your cost. Tren also makes you immune to fear so you can do things you normally never would.
> 
> I actually became much nicer and improved the relationships I have with people I do respect and the relationship with my girlfriend is better then ever.


 I don't think people overreact. People just react differently. The amount of people that say they had to stop for horrible sides can't be a load of s**t. You're obviously one of the lucky few lol. Me too, love it


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

kelvinseal said:


> Was meant to put what amount of test are u using as it seems most on here now use very low test and high tren?


 I'm using 500mg sust a week mate


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

herc said:


> 1.2 g of tren?? [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_ohmy.png&key=b1e245e621eae5349281b9614cbf79ac2db5b32c3b186be8ac6f4984a2d2eea5[/IMG] What else were you ruuning??


 500 test e and upto 200 anadrol now


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Potentially way more sides and no additional benefits than say 300-400mg considering I doubt you need that much


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mosslanemauler said:


> 500 test e and upto 200 anadrol now


 3G week - that's some stack pal


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

i did 2 cycles with tren e at 750 mg and the only thing i hated and i m glad i finished is the loss of breath other then that and the usual bigsweating just awesomenes,but like others said you can do just fine with the half of that


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

herc said:


> 3G week - that's some stack pal


 I'm contemplating finishing it on 2g tren 1g test 300 anadrol ed


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I'm contemplating finishing it on 2g tren 1g test 300 anadrol ed


 Wtf


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

gymfreak2010 said:


> Wtf


 Must be built like Phil Heath for those dosages. That's f**king crazy lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

You should expect to have a constant raging rock hard boner

you should expect thoughts entering ur head like someone is entering ur Mrs while you aren't with her

expect to find urself thinking about hunting down her ex fella you have never met to destroy him for no reason whatsoever other than he was shagging her once upon a time..

Just me??

Ok..


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Run it without test. See what happens. I imagine 700 ace is no different to 700 e.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I know I'd get s**t appetite. Avoiding girlfriend. s**t sleep and out of breath just talking.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

elliot1989 said:


> Must be built like Phil Heath for those dosages. That's f**king crazy lol


 Each to their own i guess !!


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> Must be built like Phil Heath for those dosages. That's f**king crazy lol


 I'm 108kg and growing. I wouldn't run a full cycle on that but I think 3 weeks is doable to finish off before I cruise. Maybe keep anadrol at 200mg. I don't advise this to anyone it's not wise but if I can push the boundaries I will do that's just my nature.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I'm 108kg and growing. I wouldn't run a full cycle on that but I think 3 weeks is doable to finish off before I cruise. Maybe keep anadrol at 200mg. I don't advise this to anyone it's not wise but if I can push the boundaries I will do that's just my nature.


 Yea that's fair enough growing and looking like Phil or Dave c lol? 50mg anadrol was plenty enough to start my nipples off, 200 would break me


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I'm contemplating finishing it on 2g tren 1g test 300 anadrol ed


 seriously .. i got a nose bleed and smashed the house up just reading that..


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

If you can't either cut up like a diamond or grow on 400-600mg tren I would be worried about 1) the quality of the tren or 2) your diet


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Devil said:


> If you can't either cut up like a diamond or grow on 400-600mg tren I would be worried about 1) the quality of the tren or 2) your diet


 Strength gains my friend. Tell Eddie hall he doesn't need all that gear when he DL 500kg tonight. I'm setting PB after PB. Not healthy I know but it's what I enjoy. Next blast is smaller doses longer cycle. No more tren Til next year now too tired from lack of sleep.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> Yea that's fair enough growing and looking like Phil or Dave c lol? 50mg anadrol was plenty enough to start my nipples off, 200 would break me


 Anadrol doesn't seem touch my nips and I've got gyno it's strange, gimme 40mg dbol and I have udders


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

GMO said:


> seriously .. i got a nose bleed and smashed the house up just reading that..


 I still not bleeding its pissing me off, I will up dosage Til nose explodes


----------



## Ed Mac (Dec 31, 2009)

Devil said:


> If you can't either cut up like a diamond or grow on 400-600mg tren I would be worried about 1) the quality of the tren or 2) your diet


 This statement is not true. For u maybe 400-600mg tren is enough that does not mean the same for everybody. I have gone over 2g of tren a no problem very little sides and have gotten my best results ever ( and quality is not in question was proper fina made from pellets) me and my training partner are roughly same height and weight he can grow on the smell of aas where I need to take a lot more to see same results training and diets the same even used same aas. So a sweeping statement like that is false everyone reacts differently


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ed Mac said:


> This statement is not true. For u maybe 400-600mg tren is enough that does not mean the same for everybody. I have gone over 2g of tren a no problem very little sides and have gotten my best results ever ( and quality is not in question was proper fina made from pellets) me and my training partner are roughly same height and weight he can grow on the smell of aas where I need to take a lot more to see same results training and diets the same even used same aas. So a sweeping statement like that is false everyone reacts differently


 Very true indeed, 50mg anadrolics gives me strength gains but not much in weight mass etc, 150mg I'm like a beast I love it and still liver values remain good without liver support. I drink a lot of water so maybe that's helping with it.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ed Mac said:


> This statement is not true. For u maybe 400-600mg tren is enough that does not mean the same for everybody. I have gone over 2g of tren a no problem very little sides and have gotten my best results ever ( and quality is not in question was proper fina made from pellets) me and my training partner are roughly same height and weight he can grow on the smell of aas where I need to take a lot more to see same results training and diets the same even used same aas. So a sweeping statement like that is false everyone reacts differently


 2g of tren e? How was your sleep and body temp?


----------



## Ed Mac (Dec 31, 2009)

Mosslanemauler said:


> 2g of tren e? How was your sleep and body temp?


 Was over 2g of ace. Tren never really causes me much sleep trouble but sweats can be bad especially at night seem to get better the longer I stay on. Biggest problem I found on big dose tren after a long time was no empathy for anyone.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ed Mac said:


> Was over 2g of ace. Tren never really causes me much sleep trouble but sweats can be bad especially at night seem to get better the longer I stay on. Biggest problem I found on big dose tren after a long time was no empathy for anyone.


 You soulless monster lol


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Gainz* that is what you should expect. Strength and size. What are your goals? Training? Diet? Supplementation?


----------

